# [JOGL] TextRenderer malt Fläche hinter Buchstaben aus



## Apfelstrudl (22. Nov 2010)

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Jogl TextRenderer. Und zwar zeichnet dieser immer ein Rechteck in der Hintergrundfarbe hinter jeden Buchstaben. Wenn sich nun ein anderes Objekt zwischen den Text und den Hintergrund schiebt sieht das so aus:







Weiß jemand was man machen kann um das zu verhindern?


----------



## Evil-Devil (22. Nov 2010)

Hast du schon Blending aktiviert bzw. den richtigen Blend MOde ausgewählt?


----------



## Apfelstrudl (22. Nov 2010)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Hast du schon Blending aktiviert bzw. den richtigen Blend MOde ausgewählt?


Ja, Blending ist aktiviert und genau da lag auch der Fehler. Hab ihn kurz nach meinem Posting gefunden, nachdem ich davor Stunden lang herumprobiert hatte. 

Falls jemand mal das gleiche Problem haben sollte schreibe ich wie ich es nun gelöst habe:
- Alle transparenten Objekte müssen in umgekehrter Reihenfolge nach den nicht transparenten Objekten gezeichnet werden. Der Workaround mit Depth Test ausschalten den man in einigen Tutorials findet hat zumindest bei mir dieses Problem mit dem Text verursacht.
- Wenn man hinter dem Text eine Fläche einblenden will (also z.B. wie bei Tooltips weißer Text auf schwarzem Hintergrund) muss zuerst die Hintergrundfläche und dann der Text gezeichnet werden.


----------

